# Omagh Get Together- Wed 10th June



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Please be advised that an experienced Acupuncturist (recommended by another group member) will be coming along to the support group in Omagh on Wednesday 10 June 2009.  The venue is The Business Centre, Silverbirch Hotel, 5 Gortin Road, Omagh, BT79 7DH.  This practitioner also has experience working as a GP and has an interest in infertility.  The meeting will start at 7.30pm  and the speaker will arrive about 8.00pm.  Can you please confirm that you will be coming along, via PM.  Thank you


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Rite me ladies who's joinin us 4 a wee natter this month thenany lurkers
C'mon ahead 4 a wee drop a tea sur an a bit a craic.....IF is hard enuf and a problem shared an all that!
anyways hope to see a few of you joinin us, ye may even get a bitta accupunture an go home all hole'y     iykwim....................


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG holly never even seen this post - would have come just for a chat - let me know if another one soon by PM in case I'll miss it.


----------

